# Any Advice on a Browning BPS barrel to buy?



## Svati37 (Nov 29, 2012)

I am new to the forum, but was wondering if anyone can tell me where to find/look for a used Browning 12 ga BPS barrel to buy. A friend put mine away wet and now it is rusted out, looks like it sat a while. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.browning.com/products/catalo ... flag_=016B

http://www.midwestgunworks.com/page/mgwi/ctgy/BRNBPS2


----------



## Svati37 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you! Out of curiosity if there are other options for shotgun "parts," I'd appreciated it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

just shoot it... who cares what it looks like. A less expensive option is to just get it re-blued instead of buying a new one.


----------

